
Solar Installations in India Reach 6.6 GW in the First Nine Months of 2018 - jaymartin
https://mercomindia.com/solar-installations-6-6-gw-first-nine-months-2018/
======
jaymartin
Good to see renewable energy spreading to one of the most polluted countries.

